# Help ID this mystery



## TylerG (Oct 31, 2012)

I have no idea what this is... Hybrid perhaps? I Purchased a bunch of "Dayglow" fry and this guy grew up in the mix. He is very nice looking with a very dark body good black vert bars red tips on all fins and an almost neon blue streak on the top of the dorsal fin.









Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a Victoria cichlid, maybe Lithochromis rubripinnis.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Kleovoulos said:


> It's a Victoria cichlid, maybe Lithochromis rubripinnis.


+1 Definitely Victoria not sure witch one though


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Kleovoulos said:


> It's a Victoria cichlid, maybe Lithochromis rubripinnis.


No. Likely a hybrid of Pundamilia pundamilia and something else.

Kevin


----------



## TylerG (Oct 31, 2012)

Well it's been awhile but I think I may have identified this mystery. http://www.african-cichlid.com/Blue_Bar.htm My female also is a spitting image of the female in the picture on that link as well.

Any thoughts? Or do we still think this could be a Hybrid?

Here are some newer photos..


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Tyler just saw this post. It does look like what I commonly see sold as Pundamilia sp. "blue bar" hippo point at the big chain of aquarium stores here in Ontario.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

StructureGuy said:


> No. Likely a hybrid of Pundamilia pundamilia and something else.
> Kevin





TylerG said:


> Well it's been awhile but I think I may have identified this mystery. http://www.african-cichlid.com/Blue_Bar.htm My female also is a spitting image of the female in the picture on that link as well.
> 
> Any thoughts? Or do we still think this could be a Hybrid?


Some folks think that Pundamilia sp. "blue bar" is actually Pundamilia pundamilia, and other folks disagree. In your newer pictures the fish doesn't look as high-bodied.....maybe it was just the angle of your original photo. I don't see any reason to suspect it's a hybrid based upon the newer pics.

Kevin
(BTW; that's my fish on my web site you are referencing in that link.)


----------



## TylerG (Oct 31, 2012)

Well what a great site Kevin  Thanks again.


----------

